# rhino lining on canoe



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

can i put rhino lining on plastic canoe?
any ideas


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

you can I'm sure but man the weight it would add would be a bunch.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with dale on the weight. But a neat concept on the noise reduction.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

already got two or three big gouges and i ant tiny.gonna call places tomorrow.putting it on bottom


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You can buy the same stuff at Lowes Or Home Depot and paint it on yourself for a lot less. My son did his truck bed that way and it looks like mine, and cost about 1/5 what the old man paid!


----------

